# Where do you think I'm from?



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Just curious, I saw somebody else do this and I thought it was nice :tongue:


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

I am going guess based on picture. Happy, Texas or Happy Valley Oregon. Lol.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

I cheated and looked on your profile, you're from Black-private:crazy: I'm gonna say portugal!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Chicago. . .


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

The windy city!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Spanish or Hispanic/Latina?


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Puerto Rico? Alabama? North-Carolina? :tongue:


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright, I'm gonna help you there, I'm neither Hispanic nor Portuguese/Brazilian. 
:wink:

Thanks to everyone who was/is nice enough to try and guess btw. Now that I think of it, it's not that much of an exciting thread LOL sorryyy


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Oleas said:


> Alright, I'm gonna help you there, I'm neither Hispanic nor Portuguese/Brazilian.
> :wink:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who was/is nice enough to try and guess btw. Now that I think of it, it's not that much of an exciting thread LOL sorryyy


I think it's Greece.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

New York City, New York? Boston, Massachusetts? Hell, Michigan?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Pennsylvania?


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll only answer when somebody finds out!!
:happy:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Germany???


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

czech? italian?


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Planet earth???


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Montreal? Toronto?


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Mikbert said:


> Planet earth???


That made my day :laughing:


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

Portugal? Spain?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

California, possibly the bay area.


----------



## Deliciae (Jul 23, 2010)

Are you Hungarian?


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

A Afghanistan Albania Algeria Andorra Angola Antigua & Barbuda Argentina Armenia Australia Austria Azerbaijan B Bahamas Bahrain Bangladesh Barbados Belarus Belgium Belize Benin Bhutan Bolivia Bosnia & Herzegovina Botswana Brazil Brunei Darussalam Bulgaria Burkina Faso Burma (Myanmar) Burundi C Cambodia Cameroon Canada Cape Verde Central African Republic Chad Chile China Colombia Comoros Congo Congo, Democratic Republic of the Costa Rica Côte d'Ivoire Croatia Cuba Cyprus Czech Republic D Denmark Djibouti Dominica Dominican Republic E Ecuador East Timor Egypt El Salvador England Equatorial Guinea Eritrea Estonia Ethiopia F Fiji Finland France G Gabon Gambia, The Georgia Germany Ghana Great Britain Greece Grenada Guatemala Guinea Guinea-Bissau Guyana H Haiti Honduras Hungary I Iceland India Indonesia Iran Iraq Ireland Israel Italy J Jamaica Japan Jordan K Kazakhstan Kenya Kiribati Korea, North Korea, South Kosovo Kuwait Kyrgyzstan L Laos Latvia Lebanon Lesotho Liberia Libya Liechtenstein Lithuania Luxembourg M Macedonia  Madagascar Malawi Malaysia Maldives Mali Malta Marshall Islands Mauritania Mauritius Mexico Micronesia Moldova Monaco Mongolia Montenegro Morocco Mozambique Myanmar N Namibia Nauru Nepal The Netherlands New Zealand Nicaragua Niger Nigeria Norway Northern Ireland O Oman P Pakistan Palau Palestinian State*** Panama Papua New Guinea Paraguay Peru The Philippines Poland Portugal Q Qatar R Romania Russia Rwanda S St. Kitts & Nevis St. Lucia St. Vincent & The Grenadines Samoa San Marino São Tomé & Príncipe Saudi Arabia Scotland Senegal Serbia Seychelles Sierra Leone Singapore Slovakia Slovenia Solomon Islands Somalia South Africa Spain Sri Lanka Sudan Suriname Swaziland Sweden Switzerland Syria T Taiwan Tajikistan Tanzania Thailand Togo Tonga Trinidad & Tobago Tunisia Turkey Turkmenistan Tuvalu U Uganda Ukraine United Arab Emirates United Kingdom United States Uruguay Uzbekistan V Vanuatu Vatican City (Holy See) Venezuela Vietnam W Western Sahara*** Wales Y Yemen Z Zaire Zambia Zimbabwe


one of these??


----------



## Deliciae (Jul 23, 2010)

Coco said:


> A Afghanistan Albania ...... Zimbabwe
> 
> one of these??


If not, do we have a cause for concern here? :tongue:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

It would help a lot if the picture was color.


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd guess Lebanon or Jordan...? Women there are uniquely beautiful, you see :wink:


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

Deliciae said:


> If not, do we have a cause for concern here? :tongue:


No, because it's very likely that she is from...VENUS! *dum dum dum*


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Martini said:


> No, because it's very likely that she is from...VENUS! *dum dum dum*


Maybe she is from Atlantis!


----------



## bubbly00 (Jan 11, 2010)

your Moroccan!!

and your beautiful!:happy:


----------



## Martini (Dec 9, 2009)

bubbly00 said:


> your Moroccan!!
> 
> and your beautiful!:happy:


Is it because you are from Morocco? By the way, that place is on my North Africa must-visit list along with Tunisia and Egypt. I saw it on NatGeo TV and I decided that I must visit Morocco someday!


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

definitely mediterranean, I'd say Tunisia


----------



## bubbly00 (Jan 11, 2010)

Martini said:


> Is it because you are from Morocco? By the way, that place is on my North Africa must-visit list along with Tunisia and Egypt. I saw it on NatGeo TV and I decided that I must visit Morocco someday!


lol, no. Its because she looks a lot like my friend who is Moroccan, and i think they're both lovely.

I was born in Sudan. Spent my childhood going back and forth between Sudan and Egypt cause i have family in both countries. Dad's a geophysicists so he took us sometimes(my brothers and I) to see the world. I did end up going to Morocco, but i was too young to remember most of it.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Israel?

~~~


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

France? :mellow:

Haha, of course I'd say that because of the hair and stripes and smile.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> France? :mellow:
> 
> Haha, of course I'd say that because of the hair and stripes and smile.


Actually, you got it!!
Congrats :tongue:

Thanks to everyone who tried to guess, and thanks for the compliments :blushed:
I'm from France, but am bilingual and speak (American) English as well as I do French.

Loved the post with all the countries in the world, very smart *giggles*


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Mystery solved!


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Oleas said:


> Actually, you got it!!
> Congrats :tongue:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who tried to guess, and thanks for the compliments :blushed:
> ...


YESSSSSS! :laughing: I was surprised nobody else said it, though.

I went to Paris, Blois, and Biarritz/Bayonne over spring break, and I was like, these girls are all so pretty and I love their hair! How do they do it? I was jealous when I found out that most didn't do anything to style their hair. :tongue:


----------

